# RVS - Revasum Inc.



## System (30 November 2018)

Revasum designs, manufactures and markets a portfolio of semiconductor processing equipment (also known as 'systems').

The systems that Revasum manufactures are an integral part of the production chain in manufacturing and processing wafers sized 200mm and below. These wafers are used to make microchips, sensors, LEDs, RF devices and power devices, commonly used in connected IoT devices, mobile phones, wearables, automotive, 5G and industrial applications.

The Company's product portfolio includes grinding, polishing and chemical mechanical planarization (CMP) systems used to manufacture substrates and devices for the global semiconductor industry.

It is anticipated that RVS will list on the ASX during December 2018.

https://www.revasum.com


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Wakey wakey... oooh, polished semi- conductors.
Shiny! lol
Chart from inception.
Prelim results and business update announcement today.
Volume is minimal, thinly traded but appears to be somewhat tightly held?


----------



## frugal.rock (14 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Wakey wakey... oooh, polished semi- conductors.








Might be a worth a look see?
Not held, but price movements lately finding my attention.
Not held.


----------



## Country Lad (15 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Might be a worth a look see?



Came up in my scans @frugal.rock, so I had a look. It is only small bikkies but could be worth a punt based on the shortages and an increasing number of electronic companies considering manufacturing more of their own semiconductors in-house to overcome the supply chain problems.



> Company's comments:
> 
> Revasum has recently formed a partnership with California-based contract manufacturer, Owens Design, to ensure the Company is able to meet expected demand for its products in the medium term.
> expects to be free cash flow positive in the FY22 period
> ...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 January 2022)

Country Lad said:


> It is only small bikkies but could be worth a punt based on the shortages and an increasing number of electronic companies considering manufacturing more of their own semiconductors in-house to overcome the supply chain problems.



That's the obvious narrative, but it looks like the red cordial gang has got a bit over excited here...
Unless, it's a leaky boat like bloody PGL...





If symmetry is going to play a part here, expect a hard drop off down the other side of the "bat wing" seen in the chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 August 2022)

Finally jumped on today for a long hold.
Chip manufacturing equipment has a long lead time and is in demand.
Another bigger US firm has a long list of backorders, apparently.
That bigger chunk of volume in late July has me.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

Some relevant cud chew material from the inflation thread, with thanks to @over9k

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, Limited is a Taiwanese multinational semiconductor contract manufacturing and design company.



over9k said:


> The economics of the taiwanese supply side:
> 
> 
> _TSMC's revenue this year is going to set an all-time record for the company, thanks to high demand for chips as well as increased prices that its customers are willing to pay for its services. While the company admits that demand for chips aimed at consumer devices is slowing, demand for 5G, AI, HPC, and automotive chips remains steady. In fact, TSMC's main problem at present is getting more fab equipment, as ASML and other tool firms and reporting that demand for semiconductor production tools significantly exceeds supply.
> ...


----------



## over9k (16 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Finally jumped on today for a long hold.
> Chip manufacturing equipment has a long lead time and is in demand.
> Another bigger US firm has a long list of backorders, apparently.
> That bigger chunk of volume in late July has me.
> ...



If this works out for you, you owe me a pint


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

over9k said:


> If this works out for you, you owe me a pint



Well, ok then, even though I have been interested in RVS for a lonnnngg while.
Caveat: pint at today's prices. 
Would probably be a middy or pot by the time you get it. 😅

Revasum 
52 week high/low
$1.08 / $0.23
MC ~ $26 Million

My target?
$0.75 on a 52 week timeframe


----------



## over9k (16 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, ok then, even though I have been interested in RVS for a lonnnngg while.
> Caveat: pint at today's prices.
> Would probably be a middy or pot by the time you get it. 😅
> 
> ...



Pfft anyone can say that about anything! 

"Yeah I'm interested in buying your ferrari... for a fiver" 

"Yeah, I'm interested in buying your house... for a tenner" 

"Yeah, I'm interested in buying alaska... for a twenty"


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Revasum
> 52 week high/low
> $1.08 / $0.23
> MC ~ $26 Million



Edit. 
52 week low $0.21
😹
😩


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2022)

over9k said:


> If this works out for you, you owe me a pint



If it doesn't, do you owe me a pint ?

I sold a losing position today, and added a bit more to this one...
I'm not seeing much micro reason to be buying this one.
Macro FA.


----------



## over9k (24 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> If it doesn't, do you owe me a pint ?
> 
> I sold a losing position today, and added a bit more to this one...
> I'm not seeing much micro reason to be buying this one.
> Macro FA.













Nope


----------



## frugal.rock (24 August 2022)

Just says pennant then breakout to me... no volume to confirm that theory though...🙀
The contrarian view. 
🍻


----------



## over9k (26 August 2022)

SOXL +9% today


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> My target?
> $0.75 on a 52 week timeframe



So, despite being in this for a long hold, I have a down side limit. 
(>20%)
It breached my downside limit, so it's gone for now. 
If it finds a bottom soon, I'm happy to re-enter on the way up, if a position is available.
Winsome losesome.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2022)




----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2022)

Not sure how the chip cold war will affect Revasum?  🤔
I would think it's either going to make or break it.

Rounding double bottom seemingly starting to form. Will consider a pick in the next week or 2.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 October 2022)

If volume picks up and price gets through and finds support on $0.15, I'm in.


----------

